# Specialized Hotrock 16 Wheel and brake help



## buddiesconfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

So I bought my daughter a Spec Hotrock 16 to replace her boat anchor Trek Mystic. I'd like to add a rear U-brake and possibly a new rear wheel without the coaster brake to get her ready for her next 20" wheeled bike that will only have hand V-brakes.

I've had a hard time source a 16" rear wheel that's not a heavy steel wheel. I'd be nice to find and aluminum hooped wheel.

Also are these the brakes that would work best:

http://www.amazon.com/Origin8-Class...9XnS8HL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_

I'm not up on U-brakes so any help is great appreciated

Ron


----------



## cyclo-phile (Jun 22, 2013)

There is no chance of getting a side-pull road bike caliper around the tires on the Hotrock 16 even if it did have a usable mounting hole, which it doesn't.


----------



## buddiesconfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

Good point. So I'm assuming one of the tektro U brakes with a short pull lever is my best option for a brake? There is a mounting hole on the upper part of the chain stays for a center mount U-brake caliper


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Probably best off just adding the handbrake while leaving the coaster brake wheel on there. 
That way she'll actually have the opportunity get used to using the hand brake before making the full change-over with the next bike.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

In what may be a first in the history of the internet, a VigLink link added to your post actually linked to something potentially useful:

http://www.amazon.com/Toys-Z1000-8-...qid=1442937680&sr=8-15&keywords=16+rear+wheel

Appears to be a 16" alloy, rim brake compatible rim laced to an ISO threaded rear hub. If you are OK with 16t being your smallest rear cog option this might be your answer.


----------



## Soh67 (Jun 2, 2015)

The Z1000 in the amazon link above is what I used on my daughters Hotrock 16 with a screw on 16T freewheel and it works really well. Dropped a heap of weight off the rear which is significant for a kid weighing 17kg and it also allows the wheel to spin without the usual drag from the coaster.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/hotrock-16-mods-beginner-987170.html

The Tektro 926AL mini v brakes at the rear are effortless for a 4 year old to bring the bike to a rapid stop. It does need some fairly expensive 'evolution' adaptors so you may want to see if something like a tektro 984 bmx caliper set will fit. Not sure on the performance of this though and for me I didn't really want a combination of losing a 'safe' coaster brake and adding an ineffective caliper.


----------

